# Dual sim phones



## partnership (9 Nov 2013)

Have wanted a dual sim phone for a while.  I currently have a Samsung S3 and a nokia for work.  

DID are doing the following

AKU A1 and May MI

Can get Samsung  Grand on Amazon

Anyone good at comparing specs as it is all greek to me!


----------



## Petermack (9 Nov 2013)

I work some UK based guys who use these when abroad. They can switch from a UK SIM to an international SIM when required.

[broken link removed]


----------



## partnership (9 Nov 2013)

Thanks Petermack had a quick look at it and it gets mixed reviews.  I am unclear if you have to switch between them or if they will both work ie if someone rings you and it is switched to the other number what happens?

My son got a dual sim before he went to Oz and it works grand for him.


----------



## Luternau (9 Nov 2013)

There are lots of dual sim phones ex china,

See boards.ie , android devises for chinese android phone thread.

Popular sites to buy from include;

merrimobiles, hongkonggeek etc


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Nov 2013)

I bought a Nokia Asha 308 Dual Sim Mobile Phone on ebay. It cost me €147 (inl. P&P).

I see that they are still available (seller is based in Cork city):

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Nokia-Asha-3...76294?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item3ccde68c86

100% happy with it. Great phone.


----------



## partnership (10 Nov 2013)

Thanks Lutternau for the suggestion but I would rather go with a reliable brand or shop.

Thanks Paddybloggit - I wanted an android phone.

I really want someone to look at the specs for the ones I mentioned and tell me which is best if possible.


----------



## Luternau (10 Nov 2013)

You can buy lots of 'reputable' phones straight from China. Lots of people have. I would hazard a guess the two 'unknown' phones are ex China too!!! (I heard of lots of brand names, but those two don't seem to be 'reputable' makes. Ok, you have the peace of mind of buying from DID, but if the phone is rubbish-it will still be rubbish if bought from DID!
Your only way to find out about them is google. Otherwise but the Samsung!


----------



## Purple (12 Nov 2013)

I travel to the UK almost every week on business.
I have my regular Vodafone bill pay work phone (iPhone) and I have a cheap Samsung smart phone with a UK pay as you go sim from 3. Once I have £20 credit I get all you can eat data so there’s no charge for emails etc. In order to avoid data roaming (which was costing over €50 a day) I disable data roaming on my Irish phone and tether it to the UK phone, effectively using it as a WiFi hub.  Is there any way to do this with a  dual sim phone?


----------



## Frank (8 Dec 2013)

Did anyone get a dual sim phone in the end.

 I was reading that HTC one have a dual sim version would love one of these.


----------



## Time (8 Dec 2013)

There is one in Lidl tomorrow for 99 euro.


----------



## postman pat (8 Dec 2013)

i believe Acer have a duel sim phone open to any network for €99.


----------



## Time (8 Dec 2013)

That is the one that Lidl has from tomorrow.


----------



## partnership (9 Dec 2013)

I decided to go with the Samsung Grand Dual sim phone from Amazon UK.  It is very similar to the S3 in looks and works the same way.  Have it a few days and so far so good.  The only downside was that it only takes standard sims and warns you not to use an adopter with it.  I am with meteor and they do not do standard sims anymore so took the chance with the adopter and it works fine.

 Purple to answer your question - you can select which sim to use for data or for texts or for calls so you would be able to select the UK sim for data when over there.

 I did see the Lidl one yesterday and it would have been cheaper but I have got used to the bigger screen with the S3 so was not prepared to go back to a 3.5 inch screen - they have these in DID and Harvey Norman has some too.


----------

